
Ask HN: What's state of the art for screen scraping these days? - nate
Any recommendations for super user friendly tools out there for screen scraping? Mostly looking for hosted services that have the experience dialed in.
======
teeray
If you like Go, I’ve had good success on a few projects with [http://go-
colly.org/](http://go-colly.org/) . It’s significantly easier than using the
[https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/net/html](https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/net/html)
package directly where you would otherwise have to juggle cookies and whatnot
to perform authentication tasks.

------
dhruvkar
kimono was pretty good. these guys are trying to build a replacement:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21417965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21417965)

------
girishso
Any suggestions for scraping SPAs?

